# What is a good chip for my 2000 S4 ?



## Demonspeed13 (Mar 21, 2009)

I just got a 2000 S4 6speed and am not sure what chip to get . Anone have any info ?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: What is a good chip for my 2000 S4 ? (Demonspeed13)*

EPL. By far the best


----------



## mk4jetta609 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: What is a good chip for my 2000 S4 ? (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_EPL. By far the best

where can I get an EPL chip from? What vendor? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: What is a good chip for my 2000 S4 ? (mk4jetta609)*

Just do your research, theres plenty of info on this.You can pick up a used ecu with apr or giac software on it for under $400, go that route.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry for the thread jacking, but didnt want to start a whole new thread for this. 

I plan on getting an S4 a car I have always wanted, Im giving my Wife my A3 and getting rid of our stupid chevy malibu:clap:. Anyways i have W/M in my A3 and will for sure be doing it in the S4 so would revo be the best software for me to go with to get the most out of the W/M? TIA


----------



## firespaz72 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just had the APR reflash done on my lil bros S4 and it is awesome. Its kinda hard to trust a ecu purchased in the Classifieds. It may be the wrong application or worse, and getting your $$$ back is a pain in the a$$. Find a local dealer. Most VW chip dealers can flash a Audi also. Also. Keep in mind that the supporting mode in a V6 make more of a difference than in the 1.8t which can be chipped in stock form and the results are more noticeable. Get a full 3- 31/2 custom (if you can) exhaust. We have found that the price vs. Hp #'s don't justify the expense of a high end cat back. And that the reduced restriction of a straight through system with mandrel bends os the key. Remember in a turbo'd car less back pressure is better. Also, don't neglect the issue of a solid clutch. Twin disc is the shiznit, but an ACT, or Clutch Specialties set up will hold up just fine for street use. Air flow through the engine and the ability to pit the power to the pavement is gonna keep the smiles on ur face

HAPPY BOOSTIN


----------

